# 98 Altima GXE 5 speed transmission swap to 89 pulsar nx 5 speed



## grandwagoneer0 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a 1998 Altima GXE that I race on asphalt short track. 3/8 mile to be exact. It's a 5 speed already but I cant seem to get the rpm's needed by the end of the straights. The best I can get is about 4800 before I need to let off. I need to be able to get off the corner better, and since the engine has to remain stock, I was wondering about doing a transmission swap for a lower gear ratio. I'm new to fwd's, as I've only raced this class 5 times and I'm still learning. I am going to put an aluminum flywheel on the car while the motor is out, but I cant seem to find any real info about a trans swap. I believe the gear ratio is 3.6 or so in the altima, and the pulsar has 4.1, or 4.4 depending on which one you get. Any info on this subject is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

It won't work. The Altima utilizes a KA24DE engine and the Pulsar utilizes either a CA18 or a GA16 - neither of which transmission will work on the Altima.


----------

